# Crossing the Bar! Radio officer "SIMON TUDOR JONES".



## tillo (Dec 1, 2006)

To all serving or retired RFA Radio officers and crew members.
Just had the unhappy news that a well respected but Retired member of your band has, unfortunately "Crossed the bar".
To all who knew him..."SIMON TUDOR JONES" was a credit to his calling.
One of life's Gentlemen, 
A well respected member of his community and a short-lived but very good friend of mine.
My thoughts are with his widow and family, So short a time as a Grandfather.
He will be missed.

Sleep easy Simon;


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Please pass on my sincere condolences to his family.


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Very sad news indeed, Simon was one of life's memorable people.
Many a happy time is recalled by me.
Please pass on my sincere condolences to his family.
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Sad to hear on Sat morning of Simon's untimely death. One of life's star turns and generous to a fault. There was never a dull moment when Simon was around. I have just received the following from another of Simon's friends.
STJ's funeral is on Mon 21 Apr 08 at 1015. QTH Holy Trinity Church, Freckleton. Followed by Cremation at Lytham. Ashes will be scattered at sea in due course. family Flowers Only . Donations to the Holy Trinity Church or Mission to Seamen. Undertaker is Steven Baxendale, Alderside, 189 Kirkham Road, freckleton, Preston, PR4 1HU Telno 01772 632514.

RIP Big fellow.


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

So sorry to hear of Simon's untimely death. I remember him with great affection and my heart goes out to his family.

Aye

Pat Thompson

You can't get enough photos of "O'Boats". And it was an "O'Boat" where we last sailed together.


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
I have been in contact with Captain JRJ Carew RFA Ret'd, he wishes his condolences to be passed on to Simon's family, as has been said and as Jeremy said, one of life's gentleman and characters.
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Further to previous posts.
I seem to remember Simon on the RFA Tidereach on the Beira Patrol (now there was a fruitless exercise) however it passed off very well due to our own efforts and in our case Simon's efforts.
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## Chris Tudor-Jones (Apr 17, 2008)

Dear All,

I am Simon's elder son Chris. Some of you probably remember me crawling around and some will remember myself and my brother getting Neopolitan Ice Cream when the rest of you got Vanilla!! (Thank you Mr George!!!) 

Anyway... 

As per a previous post... Dad's final cast off, it is as advertised! 

I look forward to meeting some of you on 21/04, for those I know who cant be there 73's & 88's .. and for all those I dont know who have posted so many comforting words...Thank You.

G3UMZ IS NOW A SILENT KEY........................


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Sincere Condolences to Simon's Family Friends and Shipmates . Yours Derek


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Also my sincere condolences to Simon's family. He was appointed RFA R/O to my ship, the RMS ST. HELENA in Portsmouth at the start of the Falklands crisis, but was taken off shortly before we sailed to fill a shortage in another Falklands ship. We met often during the campaign & it was always his regret & our loss that he did not go with us in the ST. HELENA as he had struck up a genuine friendship in a very short time with all the officers of that ship from captain downwards. We last met in Falmouth in 1983 when we were refitting & restoring.
Bob Wilson, ex R/O RMS ST. HELENA 1979 - 1990


----------



## Peter Martin (May 30, 2005)

Shipbuilder said:


> Also my sincere condolences to Simon's family. He was appointed RFA R/O to my ship, the RMS ST. HELENA in Portsmouth at the start of the Falklands crisis, but was taken off shortly before we sailed to fill a shortage in another Falklands ship. We met often during the campaign & it was always his regret & our loss that he did not go with us in the ST. HELENA as he had struck up a genuine friendship in a very short time with all the officers of that ship from captain downwards. We last met in Falmouth in 1983 when we were refitting & restoring.
> Bob Wilson, ex R/O RMS ST. HELENA 1979 - 1990


My life and Simon's kept crossing. I was at school with him in birkenhead and remember him playing Sir Joseph Porter in "Pinafore" - (those were the days when schools aactually performed worthwhile musicals!). I next came across him when he was involved in the RNR organising radio communications with the Sea cadet Corps. I was doing a similar thing in Rochdale.
He was something of a genius. At school he, with some help, built a rather primitive but effective radio telescope and attracted notice in the local paper. This was before the days of 'Telstar' etc. He helped me install an 'acquired' Oceanspan VII in Rochdale, thus putting us in touch with other Cadet units throughout the UK.
Sorry to hear the sad tidings.


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm sitting here reading this thread thinking "is this the Simon I knew" when all of a sudden I come across his son saying "G3UMZ is a silent key"
The callsign is unmistakable and Simon had this from early days. Simon and I were at Riversdale College together through our PMG's etc. 
I had happy times with other students in Simons radio shack in his garden, his mother was very welcoming and seemingly unfazed by him bringing all sorts of mates home for tea and biscuits and a visit to "G3UMZ" in the garden.
I remember the photo's of him in a white lab coat alongside his "dish" aerial.
Although small of stature, he was certainly a larger than life character, fond of "Bond" books before the films became popular.
He had the first "bug" key I ever saw. He had it in parallel with the main key and just belted it to get his eight dots for an error!!
Such was his charisma, that when the students at Riversdale were grumbling about the quality of the canteen food, he called for a strike and we all followed him! It shows what a character he was back then. 
Lost touch when we went to our seperate sea career's although bumped into him for drinks around a few of the pubs in the Wirral whilst on leave. I think back then, he was sailing on one of the Cape Passenger Ships.

My sincere condolences to his family and friends

Simon, If you can still QSO out there, thanks for some happy college days memories.
73's

Alan Melia


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Alan,
I believe Simon's passenger ship service was spent aboard the EMPRESS OF CANADA.
Bob


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Bob, thanks for that
Alan


----------

